# Wreck of renowned British warship found



## Brian King (Feb 2, 2009)

> &#8220;This is a big one, just because of the history,&#8221; Stemm said. &#8220;Very rarely do you solve an age-old mystery like this.&#8221;


 



> &#8220;Odyssey said the 31 brass cannons and other evidence on the wreck allowed definitive identification of the HMS Victory."


 
more
http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-science/20090201/Shipwreck.Discovery/

Interesting- I hope that they find the gold coins as well.
Regards
Brian King


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 2, 2009)

Brian said:


> This is a big one, just because of the history, Stemm said. Very rarely do you solve an age-old mystery like this.
> 
> Odyssey said the 31 brass cannons and other evidence on the wreck allowed definitive identification of the HMS Victory.
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that... but my question is... if they found *the* HMS Victory then what ship is THIS?? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Victory


----------



## Brian King (Feb 2, 2009)

*MA_Caver wrote:*



> "Yeah I saw that... but my question is... if they found *the* HMS Victory then what ship is THIS?? "


 
This vessel (if the HMS Victory) sank in 1744 and was the inspiration for the other HMS Victory commanded by Adm. Nelson.

From the wiki link you posted
There were some doubts whether this was a suitable name since the previous first-rate _Victory_ had been lost with all on board in 1744.

I am not too familiar with British naval laws but I imagine that the Victory on the bottom of the channel has been decommissioned so might not be entitled to HMS? She lost all 900 aboard and until 1744 she and her crew served well, so the name is important historically not only because of the later ships fame. 

It might make answering history questions a bit tricky for the British school kids.

Regards
Brian

Hmmm upon further reading in the wiki site this (the one on the bottom of the Channel) was not the first Victory and had timbers from the previous Victory incorporated in her build.

Also from the wiki site



> The discovery of HMS Victory was filmed and is currently (Jan 15 - Mar 26, 2009) being shown on Discovery Channel's "Treasure Quest".


 
I will have to watch for the show.

Bri


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 2, 2009)

Brian said:


> *MA_Caver wrote:*
> 
> 
> This vessel (if the HMS Victory) sank in 1744 and was the inspiration for the other HMS Victory commanded by Adm. Nelson.
> ...



As a former member of HMRN, I can confirm that even though sunk/decommissioned, she will still carry the moniker H.M.S. Also, the Victory docked in Pompey is THE HMS Victory of Adm Nelson fame, but only constitutes around 10% of the orginal vessel. The rest of it having either been shot away at Trafalgar (of which I've visited the official cemetary at Gibraltar, quite heavy casualties!) or lost through age/salvage for other vessels. The current HMS Victory is the oldest commissioned, though not seaworthy warship in the world, and acts as the flagship of CinC Fleet. 

As back in the day "Oceans were battlefields" and England was in very real danger of threat of invasion from France and ol' Boney, His Britannic Majesty's most Royal Navy, single handedly ended that, by duffing up a combined Spanish and French fleet. Proud? Moi.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2009)

Too cool!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 2, 2009)

That must be exciting for those finding this historical event.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 2, 2009)

Very cool and interesting!


----------



## exile (Feb 2, 2009)

I visited Lord Nelson's HMS _Victory_ in Portsmouth this summer when we were travelling in the UK for five weeks. Very moving, in a difficult to describe way. The poignance of the whole dramaNelson's death at the moment of victoryand the way the military has always been so well served by its great mavericks (again, think of General Kutuzov and the crushing of Napoleon's Grande Armée) were very much part of the atmosphere on the ship...


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 2, 2009)

exile said:


> I visited Lord Nelson's HMS _Victory_ in Portsmouth this summer when we were travelling in the UK for five weeks. Very moving, in a difficult to describe way.* The poignance of the whole drama&#8212;Nelson's death at the moment of victory&#8212;and the way the military has always been so well served by its great mavericks (again, think of General Kutuzov and the crushing of Napoleon's Grande Armée) were very much part of the atmosphere on the ship..*.



You picked up on that too eh? I agree. I had a mate serve on her for a while, and he tells me that evening rounds/security sweeps in the dead of night, alone, is "bloody" scary.  During specialist training, a mate of mine and I decided it'd be a good idea to sneak on board, whilst drunk, trying to get across the gangway, which, because she's in dry dock, is one helluva drop. Needless to say, we were challenged, and sent in the correct direction by a jolly jack tar.  Damned lucky we didn't fall overboard in drydock, as they say in the West Midlands, "that'll learn ya".


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 2, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> As a former member of HMRN, I can confirm that even though sunk/decommissioned, she will still carry the moniker H.M.S. Also, the Victory docked in Pompey is THE HMS Victory of Adm Nelson fame, but only constitutes around 10% of the orginal vessel. The rest of it having either been shot away at Trafalgar (of which I've visited the official cemetary at Gibraltar, quite heavy casualties!) or lost through age/salvage for other vessels. The current HMS Victory is the oldest commissioned, though not seaworthy warship in the world, and acts as the flagship of CinC Fleet.
> 
> As back in the day "Oceans were battlefields" and England was in very real danger of threat of invasion from France and ol' Boney, His Britannic Majesty's most Royal Navy, single handedly ended that, by duffing up a combined Spanish and French fleet. Proud? Moi.


 
Hello ex matelot from an ex crab!! Fancy a wet sometime lol?


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 3, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Hello ex matelot from an ex crab!! Fancy a wet sometime lol?


 
 I do indeed mate. Where are you? I'm in the Midlands, you "oop North" somewhere?


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Feb 3, 2009)

Brian said:


> Interesting- I hope that they find the gold coins as well.



not as much as gordon brown does.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 3, 2009)

fielddiscipline said:


> not as much as gordon brown does.



I'll bet he does. He'll likely just give it to the banks if they find it anyway. :barf:


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well we did well there my post followed by ex squaddies!!
I'm up in sunny Catterick, North Yorks. 
(I will pm you soon about an MMA fight night we are doing for Help for Heroes, you too FD)

Sorry, way off topic!


----------

